# If you are bored



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Our new website is now live...........www.abbeymotorsport.co.uk have a look.......more content to be added later.

Tony


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Great website mate. 

Looks real good. Love the vids


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

am impressed, much much better website!

some good stuff on there guys, nice one


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it just me, or is there a link fail here?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol there is but bless them just delete the dots


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice site though 

I need to come in and see you guys soon, will bell Scott as soon as this snow clears.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

ru' said:


> Is it just me, or is there a link fail here?


:chuckle: lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Website looks great guy's


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

> We are Abbey Motorsport, the longest established tuner of Nissan Skyline in Europe.


Wouldn't that be Nissan Skyline*s*?

But yea like everyone says looks very nice, easy to navigate and looks professional


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm bored and the new site look great.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looks great Tony


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

A very nice website, and relatively easy to navigate. Good work.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice mug shots of the members of staff, and the dogs too. Nice website Tony/Mark. I now know who the Stig is lol, and don't drive nothing German:chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Now THAT is a website.

Stunning R34 shot, on a stunning website. Congratulations! (Making me homesick.)


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

likin the new site guys


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

vast improvement - looks really slick


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi guys,

Great site, enhanced by a cherished R34 - T26GTR. A car that gave me lots of fond memories. Thanks for looking after the car (and me ) so well while in my ownership. :bowdown1:

thanks to you all, regards

syd


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

Looking good. I always liked the abbey logo. Good to put faces to names too.


----------

